# Archery Coues Kill



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

My uncle took one hell of a Coues buck this January within miles of the U.S - Mexico Border. All was caught on film. Here is the video---->


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great vid., congrats, thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats to your Uncle, great video!


----------

